# Berechnung T10D in DIN EN 13849 laut Siemens falsch



## abccba97 (25 Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte heute das Thema Lastabhängige erhöhung des B10d Wertes von 3RT24... Siemens Schützen. 
In der von Siemens erhaltenen Berechnung des Leistungsabhänigen B10d  Wertes erhalte ich einen für mich akzeptablen Wert von 13,8 Mio.

Nach einer Rückfrage wurde ich bei Siemens nun auf folgenden Beitrag verwiesen:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109747636

Siemens sagt hier aus, das der T10D wert aus dem B10 Wert gebildet werden sollte und nicht aus dem B10d.

Zitat Siemens:
 Die Betriebszeit des Bauteils ist begrenzt auf T10d und wird nach der Formel aus ISO 13849-1 (C.3) T10d = B10d/nop gerechnet.
  Das steht in der ISO 13849-1 ist aber nicht korrekt. Es muss lauten T10 = B10/nop. Siemens hat dies an die Normenstelle weitergegeben.
  In SISTEMA wird dies auch nicht korrekt berechnet (Formel T10d = B10d/nop).
  Siehe hierzu FAQ Link https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109747636


Wie seht Ihr die Sache? Bin eben gerade an einem Punkt wo ich mit mechanischen Schützen mit dem B10 Wert nicht mehr weiterkommen würde (Der B10d Wert würde ausreichen).

Grüße Julian


----------



## Credofire (25 Juni 2019)

Prinzipiell würde ich so sagen, nimm den geringeren Wert deiner Berechnungen zum Vergleich. Dann solltest du zumindest auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## keeeter (25 Juni 2019)

Also für Safety Berechnungen musst du den B10d wert nehmen. 
Der T10d sagt nur aus wann du das Bauteil aus Sicherheitsgründen wechseln musst, sprich nach dieser Zeit ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass es gefährlich ausfällt. B10/nop wäre der T10 wert, der sagt aus wann ein Bauteil wahrscheinlich ausfällt (gefährlich und nicht gefährlich).
Ein Schütz z. B. kann ja entweder kleben bleiben (gefährich) oder nicht schalten (nicht gefährlich).


----------



## abccba97 (26 Juni 2019)

keeeter schrieb:


> Also für Safety Berechnungen musst du den B10d wert nehmen.
> Der T10d sagt nur aus wann du das Bauteil aus Sicherheitsgründen wechseln musst, sprich nach dieser Zeit ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass es gefährlich ausfällt. B10/nop wäre der T10 wert, der sagt aus wann ein Bauteil wahrscheinlich ausfällt (gefährlich und nicht gefährlich).
> Ein Schütz z. B. kann ja entweder kleben bleiben (gefährich) oder nicht schalten (nicht gefährlich).



Siemens sagt ja nun aber dass aus Sicherheitsgründen ein Bauteil (besonders Mechanische) bereits  bei "T10" und nicht bei "T10d" getauscht werden sollte.

Siehe die PDF ("Gebrauchsdauer_Betriebszeit.pdf")  welche beim oben verlinkten Siemens Beitrag mit angegeben ist:

_
"Neuere Labor-Erkenntnisse deuten aber daraufhin, dass diese Annahmen aus unserer Sicht zu optimistisch sind, insbesondere für Geräte die einem
mechanischen Verschleiß unterliegen. Wir empfehlen deshalb eine konservativere Bestimmung der Betriebszeit auf Basis des B10 Wertes"_


----------



## stevenn (1 Juli 2019)

dann würde ich mich an die Empfehlung des Herstellers halten. andererseits ist es ja eine Empfehlung. wenn er den offiziellen Wert T10D herausgibt, dann kannst du auch mit diesem rechnen. nach 13849 musst du den B10D verwenden, der ist prozentual abhängig vom B10. Oft ist der B10D x 2 = B10. Bei Siemens kann das z.B. oft auch anders sein. z.B. B10D x 5 = B10 (bei Not-Halt).
Also meine Meinung, wenn der Hersteller einen offiziellen Wert von B10D herausgibt, dann kannst du dich an diesen halten. Wenn dir der B10 nicht weh tut, dann verwende diesen in deiner RBU


----------

